# Well, I'm warming to that Monashee folder.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Every once in a while I make a stupid, horrid purchase. I did so on those Monashee folders

I bought two, one of them is polished and at the bottom of our BOB. Good riddance to that mistake.

The better one--if you can ever describe a Monashee in that term--did become a semi-useful mistake. I buffed the edge several times and re-assembled it like a Marine in the dark assembling his rifle by feel only.

Yes, these knives (and the superior Prequel) can be taken apart with your bare hands. I made the knife work and slice after far too many hours of maintenance.

My advice? *Buy the Prequel* instead, it's a superior knife with a tight set of tolerances.

*Do not buy a Monashee under any circumstances*. I'll sell you a red-handled Buck 112 that is the same tool as any other 112, just cheaper.

This is the better knife for "Field Strip Technology..."

https://www.crkt.com/prequel.html


----------

